# Rodrack 4 truck



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

No more throwin my $200 rods & reels in the bed of my truck. Took about an hr & doesn't move @ all:thumbup:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice set up what holds it in place?


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Base is full of rocks, but U wouldn't know it


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Roofish said:


> Base is full of rocks, but U wouldn't know it


nice job! sand works too, and could be removable with end caps. piling gear in front of it would also work...specially since you wouldn't be piling on the rods now :thumbsup::thumbsup: looks like you can hang it on the wall to store too. excellent bro!


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Instructions:

1-10' 1 1/2" pvc
6-1 1/2" t's
2-1 1/2" 90 degree elbows
1-bag of sm rock
1-can blk spray paint
1-can pvc clear glue

cut 2 15" pieces of pvc 4-base legs 
& 6-8" pieces 4 rod holders 
& 7-3" pieces 4 between the t sections

& assemble all 4 $30


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice rig. Where did you get your rod floats??


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Cabelas, Academy, Bass Pro Shops


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

thats exactly what i have been looking for! thanks for sharing the how to!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Roofish,I have to ask what kinda truck has that short of a bed?Or is it an illusion? Looks like the cab meets the inner fender wells?
Nice holder BTW.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job... one of the more clever set ups I've seen on the forum. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Roofish,I have to ask what kinda truck has that short of a bed?Or is it an illusion? Looks like the cab meets the inner fender wells?
> Nice holder BTW.



Might be a stepside?


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Roofish,I have to ask what kinda truck has that short of a bed?Or is it an illusion? Looks like the cab meets the inner fender wells?
> Nice holder BTW.


Yeah it's the Volkswagon Z71 convertable:no::no:














































Chevrolet Colorado Crewcab :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it! Just wish I could use it... 
I just put a camper shell on the truck to help protect the rods and such from theft.
Several have to lie diagonally in my bed. 
Oh well...


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats an awesome idea. I knowsome of my rods have taken a beating over the years due toa lack of this invention.


----------

